# Get A 6 Pack Of Dab And A Freebie



## warrenlw63 (9/5/05)

I'm a beer glass sucker.  

Purchase a six pack of DAB, no great thing in itself. However, you get this great free 500ml beer glass. Very elegant looking. Weighs a nice hefty 900g.

Got mine from Murphy's for $15.99.

Not for limp-wristed AHB'rs.  

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/5/05)

And another view.

Warren -


----------



## Gough (9/5/05)

Looks big enough to be the new garage at our place Warren, in middle o' road...  

Shawn.


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/5/05)

Gough said:


> Looks big enough to be the new garage at our place Warren, in middle o' road...
> 
> Shawn.
> [post="58132"][/post]​



Think outside the (shoe)box Shawn.  

How about a nice glass spiral staircase. Looverly. :lol:  

Warren -


----------



## jayse (9/5/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Not for limp-wristed AHB'rs.
> 
> 
> [post="58128"][/post]​



I have the same glass exept mine has a Hofbrau badge.
I got mine 'free' with a pint of dunkel, somehow the glass found its way into my bag.  

Its a nice glass but I don't use it much, its not because iam limp wristed either! <_< 

Jayse


----------



## voota (9/5/05)

I'm also a sucker for those sixpack+ glass deals. Dan Murphys have them going all the time, i've got a HB and a Paulener, each holds about 660mls i think


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/5/05)

jayse said:


> Its a nice glass but I don't use it much, its not because iam limp wristed either! <_<
> 
> Jayse
> [post="58134"][/post]​



Only problem I find with glasses like these is when you're half-pissed it's quite easy to bang the rim of the glass against your teeth. :wacko: 

Shape of this glass makes the beer hold it's head really well too.

Warren -


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (9/5/05)

I am too a sucker for the "freebies"

Recently I got a Pislner Urquell 5-pack + Glass Gift Pack.

Glass is only about half the size of the DAB one though :huh:


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/5/05)

Malt Shovel also have an offer too at the moment.

Any 6 pack of Squires enables you a free 330ml IIRC glass.

Interesting part of this glass is the directions stencilled on it showing one how to best evaluate and appreciate beer.

Would be novel/handy for any aspiring beer judge.

Warren -


----------



## Kai (9/5/05)

I've got one of those DAB ones, and a Bitburger one. Picked up two JS glasses (and a bottle opener) last time they had a promo, but they weren't 330mL ones so this one might be worth checking out again.

Plus it's past time I went to a Dan Murphy's outlet, never been there.


----------



## Borret (9/5/05)

Last year DAB were giving away 1 litre dimpled steins with a six pack at the local bottlo. I didn't get one, only saw the guy at works one. It was very impressive. Needed to come with a forklift.

Could easily house the lake we all used to live at the bottom of....... and scrub clean wiff a hand full o gravel.

Borret


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/5/05)

Got me one of them too.  

Drinking more DAB than what's deemed safe these days . :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (9/5/05)

I thought last year they were 1.25L or 1.3L?
I could have been wrong/drunk though.

I picked up one of the 0.5L ones, very nice glass. I should get more. And I didn't mind the DAB either, perhaps fresh is best.


----------



## barfridge (9/5/05)

I have one of those DAB steins, and its bloody fantastic. It does hold about 1.2-1.3 litres, or one wildly overcarbonated bottle of homebrew.

Here is a pic of my current favourite glasses, I keep them in the freezer, which explains the frosting on them.


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/5/05)

Cool. "Weiss Glass Oneupmanship"  

Warren -
:chug:


----------



## mje1980 (9/5/05)

I got a .5ltr Hoffbrau munchen one a while ago, and thought it would be a smart idea to take it to the brewclub meeting as a tasting glass. Needless to say, i dont remember much!. On the big brewday, i was a bit smarter, and took my little english beer glass ( 200ml? ). 

I think those deals are definatley worth it


----------



## reedspacer (13/5/05)

Is this the wrong place for me to add the the Brisbane German Club has a standing arrangement of a free glass with any six pack of German Beer?. I am only an employee of this club, which as I'm sure people are aware of, all profits go back into the club..it is owned by the members, so I gain no financial benefit from this.

Generally you get a stein for a six pack, DAB, Bit, Paulaner etc. However we have an extensive range of weizen glasses (5 brands) which i may sling the way of regular buyers.

We hold 39 German beers at the moment. The only way I am trying to benefit here is to show those people around the club who think I have too many German beers (What!!!) that they are wrong. If you build it they will come.


----------



## KoNG (13/5/05)

reedspacer said:


> Is this the wrong place for me to add the the Brisbane German Club has a standing arrangement of a free glass with any six pack of German Beer?. I am only an employee of this club, which as I'm sure people are aware of, all profits go back into the club..it is owned by the members, so I gain no financial benefit from this.
> 
> Generally you get a stein for a six pack, DAB, Bit, Paulaner etc. However we have an extensive range of weizen glasses (5 brands) which i may sling the way of regular buyers.
> 
> ...



where is this club you speak of..?  
is there one in sydney.? :beer:


----------



## reedspacer (13/5/05)

The Brisbane German Club is on Vulture St. Opposite the Gabba. There is a german club in Sydney but i'm not sure where exactly. I think it is called Club Tivoli.


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (13/5/05)

Neununddreizig bieren?
Aber das hat bis morgen Zeit...


----------

